# Firework



## Innerbeauty (Jul 31, 2014)

This is my journal for Firework and her 3 gallon planted tank. I think the size is pretty perfect for her, she's not a big girl and she seems to really enjoy her plants and rocks. I purchased this for her before I ever won her, I knew I wanted a girl in the kitchen with me. I found her on Ebay one day and I thought Yes! That is the girl I've always wanted! so here she is. I know there is a lot of blab in this thread but it is a journal. Feel free to just scan a few pics and completely ignore me... LOL

Obviously, she is going to change a lot. She's already changed. Her fins were marbled (see sellers pic) but by the time I got her they are a solid vibrant blue. Her whole body is like a vibrant little pop of color. Her personality fits it. That's why I dubbed her Firework. She's simply explosive. She threads her way through plants and top speed and darts around like she knows she's hot stuff. She ends it with a flourish. Seriously, when I put her in her tank and watched her celebrate after checking it out, I could her Katy Perry's song, the chorus line, (Baby, you're a firework...) and frankly I only like the chorus of that song, LOL. So I thought, that's the PERFECT name! Regardless of her color this name fits. She's just got so much energy and a daring look in her eyes.
When she's not trying to beat her record, she likes to hang out at the top of the tank hidden in the floating plants. She doesn't really lay on them, just hides. She also likes to check out all the rocks on the bottom, and follow the pink ramshorn snails around. (Yeah, she only does that when she's apparently bored!) I have figured out she has favorite "spots" that are hers- she doesn't like the snails to go there. She nips them if she catches them there.
I'm glad I decided to put her by herself. I think she would be too aggressive to put in the sorority. She flares at a lot of things. She only thing she doesn't flare at as much is Emmett, who's holder tank I set by hers just to see what they thought of eachother. She really liked hanging around him and just watching HIS flare... LOL! I am hoping eventually to breed the two if I can & they will co-operate. I'd hope to see lots of lil white babies with splashes of color. Emmett would be an awesome father.
I set another couple females by her tank and she just flared and zoomed off. Came back and flared. Zoomed off. Repeat. I think it stressed her out so I removed them.


----------



## Lilypad (Oct 15, 2014)

Beautiful, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Elleth (Feb 23, 2015)

Oooo, I love her! So jealous, lol.


----------



## Innerbeauty (Jul 31, 2014)

Thank you! I added text to the first post since hubby interrupted me and we had to leave.

Firework's tank did have a pet store female in it before her (just to help fertilize the plants.) I found someone to give this fish to as she was just rather boring, honestly. You can see her in these photos of the tank in its beginning stages. The plants in this tank are temple compacta, tape grass, dwarf grass, and brazillian pennywort. The pennywort on the bottom melted into nothing. The floating pennywort is healthy. Everything else is still doing fine, and there is another plant I added to the driftwood. I think it is anubias? (Oh, when will the plant book I ordered two weeks ago ever arrive?!) Anyway, I like it there but am considering moving it to the big tank and putting a baby in this one at a later date, since it will be easier to add it to the 3gal than the 20gal.
The substrate is CaribSea Floramax. (same bag that I did Emmett's tank with.)


----------



## Innerbeauty (Jul 31, 2014)

Here is a pic of the tank with the lid on and the blue green setting on the led light. I keep her lid on at night but the light stays off unless I'm looking at her before we go to bed.


----------



## Innerbeauty (Jul 31, 2014)

Played around with the vibrant setting on the camera. It makes the plants look weird but as u can see it didn't change Firework a whole lot.


----------



## Innerbeauty (Jul 31, 2014)

Firework singing "Oh SAY CAN YOU SEEEE"


----------



## Boshia (Aug 14, 2014)

She is so adorable! That last picture is hilarious, great catch!


----------



## Innerbeauty (Jul 31, 2014)

Thank you! ;D I seen her open that big mouth and I thought, Oh, the camera will never get it fast enought.... but, viola!


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

I tnk that is the tank I have my betta in..Sam, a blue/green rescue vailtail...He is handicaped now, for some reasn I don’t know about... Do you have snails in her tank?


----------



## Innerbeauty (Jul 31, 2014)

This has a couple of small ramshorn snails in it about the size of a pea each. The tank is the 360 three gallon.  I really hate how stuff gets "lost" in the curvature... but it fits well on the counter for the gallons.

I'm sorry to hear about your fish.... I hate it when pets have problems despite our efforts.


----------

